# Water tower 1:20.3



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I need an open top water tower for my 1:20.3 railroad. Who makes the best and how do I contact that person?

Thanks


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a Piko water tank. It is 1:22.5 but is very impressive.









It was easy to build and I think it looks great next to my Bachmann 1:20 Engines.

John


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice but i should have said I was looking for something in wood. There seems to be a nice wood one on eBay right now. If I don't get any better solution, I may get that one.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight made one years ago and posted plans and photos of his build. Do a search of the site.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight's wesite...... 
http://www.santacruzlumberco.com/index1.htm


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Or you could look in the MasterClass & Articles Forum and locate the pinned/sticky topic labeled "MasterClasses and Articles" open it, then scroll down a bit to the "Scratchbuild a Backwoods Water Tank[/b] - By Dwight Ennis" section where you can download a copy of each of the PDF's, which include Chapters I - VI and the measured drawing files too, thanks to Dwight.







Or just click the following link.

MasterClass & Articles Forum/Topic: MasterClasses and Articles - (pinned/sticky topic)[/b]


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You may want to look at *Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply -* http://mysite.verizon.net/bryie/pcgrs/id44.html. The Jacks Cabin is on my wish list. I've seen it at a show and it looked just as good in person as it does in the picture on the web page.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of mine. 

 

It's scratchbuilt from cedar with a cedar shake roof. It scale out close to a 40k water tank. 

Terry


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By **** Habilis on 05 Aug 2012 08:52 AM 
You may want to look at *Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply -* http://mysite.verizon.net/bryie/pcgrs/id44.html.  The Jacks Cabin is on my wish list.  I've seen it at a show and it looked just as good in person as it does in the picture on the web page.


Thanks! That one is very nice and is now on my short list.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 05 Aug 2012 01:22 AM 
Or you could look in the MasterClass & Articles Forum and locate the pinned/sticky topic labeled "MasterClasses and Articles" open it, then scroll down a bit to the "Scratchbuild a Backwoods Water Tank[/b] - By Dwight Ennis" section where you can download a copy of each of the PDF's, which include Chapters I - VI and the measured drawing files too, thanks to Dwight.







 Or just click the following link.
 
MasterClass & Articles Forum/Topic: MasterClasses and Articles - (pinned/sticky topic)[/b]



Unfortunately I don't have those skills. I'm just looking to buy a wood kit or a completed wood wa,ter tower.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have those skills.Are you sure? Have you ever tried?








I wrote that article some ten years ago and aimed it specifically at those who had never scratch built anything before. Every single step is there, and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer them here (as will many others).

Maybe you should give it a try... you may surprise yourself.







It would also open up a whole new world within the hobby to you, and it's a helluva lot of fun!!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 05 Aug 2012 04:14 PM 
Unfortunately I don't have those skills.Are you sure? Have you ever tried?








I wrote that article some ten years ago and aimed it specifically at those who had never scratch built anything before. Every single step is there, and if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer them here (as will many others).

Maybe you should give it a try... you may surprise yourself.







It would also open up a whole new world within the hobby to you, and it's a helluva lot of fun!!










Agreed, Dwight - some years ago I wanted a similar water tank and found plans on the web from a real tank that was built many years ago.

The end result was well worth the effort - have a look here:

Water Tank Link 

Note the link at the end of the page that takes you to the plans

dave


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Dave! Nice job!


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cfra7 on 05 Aug 2012 03:17 PM 
Posted By **** Habilis on 05 Aug 2012 08:52 AM 
You may want to look at *Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply -* http://mysite.verizon.net/bryie/pcgrs/id44.html. The Jacks Cabin is on my wish list. I've seen it at a show and it looked just as good in person as it does in the picture on the web page.


Thanks! That one is very nice and is now on my short list. 
Jacks Cabin is out of production for the time being due to the unavilability of some componets used in the construction. However, We are in discussion on his Model 9310. So far you are the only one to point me to someone who can provide me a quality wood tower. I thought there would be more options beyond building my own.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 06 Aug 2012 06:43 AM 
Looks great Dave! Nice job!








I agree very beautiful. However, building structues is not my thing. I don't even have any wood working equipment. I'm a "buy-it" kind of guy. All my current free time is going into building a path from the train table in my garage to my main-line. That may take another year to complete at the rate I'm going. If I add structure construction to the list, It will take 10 years to complete my RR. I will leave these taks to those with the desire and tallent.


Thanks


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree very beautiful. However, building structues is not my thing. I don't even have any wood working equipment. I'm a "buy-it" kind of guy. All my current free time is going into building a path from the train table in my garage to my main-line. That may take another year to complete at the rate I'm going. If I add structure construction to the list, It will take 10 years to complete my RR. I will leave these taks to those with the desire and tallent. cfra7

Well in that case, then you might want to contact MLS member Randy (MLS - changing scales) back-channel (i.e. Private Message (PM) or eMail) he does custom work. See example of his work in the following topic (see link below).

Track, Trestles, Bridges and Roadbed Forum/Topic: Howe Truss Bridge Competed[/b]


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Too bad about Jacks cabin. Have you thought about using one of the plastic kits such as the Piko or Pola towers? They are a bit small for 1:20.3 but, depending on their placement they can be quite acceptable (to me at least as I have the Piko Rio Grande one). These can also be found on, for example, ebay already assembled. Try this page for what currently exists http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=G%20Scale%20Water%20Tower%20&_itemId=370473016106. Also, the assembly of the Piko kit was quite easy and only took about four hours or so spread out over a couple of weeks; mostly waiting for paint and glue to dry.

Hopefully by the time I get around to ordering Jacks cabin they’ll have all of the needed parts and I’ll have all of the needed money. Good luck.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By **** Habilis on 07 Aug 2012 09:26 AM 
Too bad about Jacks cabin. Have you thought about using one of the plastic kits such as the Piko or Pola towers? They are a bit small for 1:20.3 but, depending on their placement they can be quite acceptable (to me at least as I have the Piko Rio Grande one). These can also be found on, for example, ebay already assembled. Try this page for what currently exists http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=G%20Scale%20Water%20Tower%20&_itemId=370473016106. Also, the assembly of the Piko kit was quite easy and only took about four hours or so spread out over a couple of weeks; mostly waiting for paint and glue to dry.

Hopefully by the time I get around to ordering Jacks cabin they’ll have all of the needed parts and I’ll have all of the needed money. Good luck. 



I plan to stick with wood construction. I agree that the plastic kits look good but they wood ones age and take on a patina just like a real water tower. I know that I can take a Master Class on aging a plastic water tower, but nature ages a wood one for free. Besides, I want my structures too look like they have seen better days.

I have a cheap wood one that I bought off eBay for about $100 about five years ago. It looks great (very aged) except for the water spout that was made of wood has dropped off due to age of the glue. That has me seeking another water tower. So far your suggested supplier and one suggested by a friend http://www.mcwwerks.com/Photo_and_pricing_3.html seem to be in the lead.

My search was prompted by one I saw on eBay for $150. I had to hurry and pass or play on that one (auction ends today). However, now that I look at the ones available at these two sites, I can see that the $150 model would not be good enough. I will need to spend $300+ for something really good. As space is limited in my back yard, I only plan on a few structures and to me the water tower is the most important as I will be running steam.

I do admit that I’m surprised that there seem to be so few manufactures for 1:20.3 scale water towers. I would think for an item that must be included on any RR running pre-1950 equipment, they would be all over. That doesn’t seem to be the case.

At the moment there are no plans to resume construction of jack's Cabin as he can't get the necessary components. However, that could change in the future. However, for now there is no specific date to resume construction. You can give him a call for more details.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here’s one more possible water tower from Banta Modelworks - http://www.bantamodelworks.com/. Select the 1:20.3 Kits on the left side of the page and then scroll down. 

Since it’s a kit it may not be in the running for you, but it is wood and should “deteriorate” when left outside. I would guess though that it would age too quickly if left outside since it appears to be more an indoor type model. Perhaps others have built this and have experience with it in the great outdoors and can chime in.

Thanks for the info on Jacks cabin. I'll probably contact them to see if there is something possible in the future.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By **** Habilis on 08 Aug 2012 09:38 AM 
Here’s one more possible water tower from Banta Modelworks - http://www.bantamodelworks.com/. Select the 1:20.3 Kits on the left side of the page and then scroll down. 

Since it’s a kit it may not be in the running for you, but it is wood and should “deteriorate” when left outside. I would guess though that it would age too quickly if left outside since it appears to be more an indoor type model. Perhaps others have built this and have experience with it in the great outdoors and can chime in.

Thanks for the info on Jacks cabin. I'll probably contact them to see if there is something possible in the future. 
Thanks for the web site. This one is now on my posability list as well. That gives me 3 to choose from in 3 differnt price ranges.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Who makes the best? I'd say, "You do." 

Here's mine from some years ago: http://outsidetrains.com/mls/watertower/


----------



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I own Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply, let me help clarify some details about the 1:20.3 water tanks. The difficulty in obtaining band castings (lugs), and at a timely and affordable price, led me to remove all of the 1:20.3 water tanks earlier this year from the order form (photos can still be seen on the web site). The demo tanks were not even brought to The Big Train Show this year for viewing. Once I have been able to catch up on the current back orders that I have for all structures, I will review if castings can be had and determine if those and other 1:20.3 water tanks will be returned to the product line. For those individuals that currently have orders for tanks in, I have enough casting to fill those orders. For those individuals that have castings on hand, or can obtain them, then we can discuss orders where they drop ship to me for use on their tank order. I currently have custom designs in the queue for other customers for other railroad prototypes where the customer is supplying castings. As for the 1:24 water tanks, they and custom modifications of them, are still being built, but the backlog on all structures is currently running 9 to 12 months. If you have any further questions, fell free to post or email. Thanks!!


----------

